# New AC Router Great Ping Still Lag, Packet Loss?



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

So I got a new router and its connected to the 2wire router and my conection is great, speed test maxes out which is perfect.

However I just played a game of league of legends and I'd lagg really baddly all the time, even though my ping was good.

I thought setup was pretty straight forward but now I'm thinking I left something out.

I disabled wifi on my 2wire to prevent interference and I thought about enabling DMZ mode didn't.

Should I enable DMZ mode am I missing something?

EDIT:

I found a setting to have the router detect another router and I'v set my second router to DMZ. Shouldn't cause any security issues right?


----------



## flmatter (Dec 14, 2014)

So your connection goes from the wall to a modem to router then to a second router before going wireless or wired to any computer?   Do you need the 2wire router? If not I would eliminate that and test gaming again on just the AC router connected straight to modem.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

flmatter said:


> So your connection goes from the wall to a modem to router then to a second router before going wireless or wired to any computer?   Do you need the 2wire router? If not I would eliminate that and test gaming again on just the AC router connected straight to modem.



I need the 2wire router and then I have just the AC router connected to it. Without 2wire router I have no internet access. 

I think I've fixed the issue. About to confirm once I test a match. 

I suppose my question now is, if I have the AC router in DMZ mode on my 2wire will that leave me open for attacks, or will my AC router block incoming attacks as well?

I've just never done this before.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm still getting lag  

Need a fix


----------



## erocker (Dec 14, 2014)

Is the lag with DMZ enabled? Do you have DMZ set to the correct internal IP?
Is the 2Link a router or a router/modem? You may need a newer/better model from your ISP.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

White (2710 or i38 i3812), silver (3800) or black modem(3801/5031/5186)? They are all pace.

Otherwise  there is the motorola/arris 510 or 589

Tv capable are 3800/3801(single pair copper/fiber)or 589(single pair/bonded pair copper or fiber) i38-i3812 is bonded pair copper

Internet only uverse are 5031(single pair copper) and 5186 (bonded pair/single pair copper or fiber)

Internet only Ipdsl is 510(Single Pair Copper) 5168(Single Pair/Bonded Pair Copper)

Internet only ATM-DSL is 2710.

There should be a modem pass through in the settings. 192.168.1.254 is the modems ip. If that cant be resolved and youve done speed test.net and testmy.net check the server youre goin through, otherwise you might want t2 to run a quality, sai and nid test.



AphexDreamer said:


> So I got a new router and its connected to the 2wire router and my conection is great, speed test maxes out which is perfect.
> 
> However I just played a game of league of legends and I'd lagg really baddly all the time, even though my ping was good.
> 
> ...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm getting no lag in other games so I'm going to wait and see if its the League Servers.

Its a black modem. I had lag with DMZ on and off. 2Link is a router.


----------



## Rowsol (Dec 14, 2014)

If it's just one game I'd assume it's LoL.  I've only had one bad experience with a router and after a week of troubleshooting I took it back and got a different one.  Never had one issue.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm getting no lag in other games so I'm going to wait and see if its the League Servers.
> 
> Its a black modem. I had lag with DMZ on and off. 2Link is a router.



Check my last post


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

3801 2wire to be exact.

I saw a guide that said to disable the firewall securities in my 2Wire so i've done that.

Also I can't seem to port forward anything. Think that could be the issue or at least an issue? I feel like I should be able to portforward. Every site I use to check ports says timeout.

I didn't do most of the restarting parts in the steps but I feel like I did everything else. 
https://forums.att.com/t5/Third-Par...GV-bridge-mode-or-another-AT-amp/td-p/2707013


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

Id have em come out, do you have a rj11 chord goin into the green port



AphexDreamer said:


> 3801 2wire to be exact.
> 
> I saw a guide that said to disable the firewall securities in my 2Wire so i've done that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetster (Dec 14, 2014)

Unless you set it up with one router only you cant tell if its the set up.  What routers?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Unless you set it up with one router only you cant tell if its the set up.  What routers?


 2Wire  3801  and Linksys AC1200+ 

I'm trying everything here. DHCP off on one, on on the other vice versa, static ip's.

Now i'm looking into NAT and weather I should have both on or just one?

Ughh. My lag situation improved disabling those firewall options however it was still there. Also I can't seem to port forward so that is also why I'm messing around with settings. To figure out how to port forward with two routers.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2014)

http://forums.att.com/t5/Setup-Self...my-3rd-party-router-with-3801hgv/td-p/3857473


http://www.mwburden.com/misc/bridgemode.html


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 14, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> http://forums.att.com/t5/Setup-Self...my-3rd-party-router-with-3801hgv/td-p/3857473
> 
> 
> http://www.mwburden.com/misc/bridgemode.html


I've done the router-behind-router detection.

What I haven't done is LAN to LAN. I'm doing LAN to WAN.

I researched the difference and I guess I'll have to give LAN to LAN a try. However my family is mad at me for messing with the internet when it works so I'm going to have to look at it another day. Time will also help verfiy if its the LoL servers as well or perhaps a port/ip conflict.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 15, 2014)

Speediest.net has been busted  as a source for bandwidth testing.

ISPs white list that site o it looks like its all good when in fact its not and any throttling does not show up to them only to you and they blame you or the sites, games, services when in fact it is them throttling and mucking with it.

Don't use any testers associated with ookla like speediest, speakeasy, your own ISPs, etch

Speedof.me or one of the other non ookla ones is better o use that the ISPs haven't whitelisted.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 15, 2014)

So I've found a feature called Add Router Cascade. I've now added it. Performance has improved but I still get the occasional lag that I wouldn't get. I'm not sure if its normal. I've only played one game but still much better.

Side note though, I still can't port forward. 

Also http://n2.netalyzr.icsi.berkeley.edu/analysis/ fails to return results. Is it just me?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 15, 2014)

I wonder if there is a non att modem you can get that supports VDSL(2+)or bpon/gpon Ont (If you dont have tv from them that is)


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 17, 2014)

So I returned the Linksys EA6350 and got the Netgear NightHawk that was on sale. 

I also returned the Linksys WUSB6300 and got a Netgear AC1200. 

Lag is gone. 

Why Linksys, why...


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 17, 2014)

Blekin owns linksys now and they blekkined it with blek


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 17, 2014)

Sadly this netgear keeps dropping connection. Is it that hard to find a decent router. Jesus. This one was in the $200 range and I already have to call tech support on the second day.


----------



## flmatter (Dec 17, 2014)

Asus, dude.... Asus....The RT-AC87U is the way to go.   I have an older RT-N65 that is awesome for what I use it for.  No dropped connections and easy to set up.


My second choice is DLink.  Have had solid performance from them as well.


----------



## xvi (Dec 17, 2014)

Unless you want to segregate your network, what you are looking for is an access point, not a router. You can effectively turn the second router in to an access point by disabling DHCP on the LAN side, changing the second router's IP to one outside your primary router's subnet, and plugging a cable in from LAN side to LAN side.
I would *heavily* suggest eliminating wireless for the sake of testing. If the problem disappears, it's likely an issue of interference. Solutions would be moving to the 5.8 GHz band (if you're on 2.4) and/or finding a different channel with less interference.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 17, 2014)

xvi said:


> Unless you want to segregate your network, what you are looking for is an access point, not a router. You can effectively turn the second router in to an access point by disabling DHCP on the LAN side, changing the second router's IP to one outside your primary router's subnet, and plugging a cable in from LAN side to LAN side.
> I would *heavily* suggest eliminating wireless for the sake of testing. If the problem disappears, it's likely an issue of interference. Solutions would be moving to the 5.8 GHz band (if you're on 2.4) and/or finding a different channel with less interference.


I've checked my channels I'm on 5.8ghz and I'm the only one in the area on the channel I'm on. Everyone else is pretty much 2.4. I'm on my own little island here. 

I can make it a wireless AP but I really like the features on the NightHawk and its why I paid so much for it. Besides, DC probably won't be solved by switching to bridge mode if its the router. I'm waiting for support to contact me.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 17, 2014)

Don't know which Nighthawk you have... However, update the firmware to the latest, if it is not already.
The newer firmwares improve connection and/or stability, as well as a host of other items.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 18, 2014)

Try using the 2.4Ghz. At my in-law's house, I can't use the 802.11ac in certain rooms because the 5Ghz signal is too noisy where the 2.4Ghz signal will be fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2014)

It could be your circuit goin outside to the node/co


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2014)

Check for interference and change channels


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2014)

95Viper said:


> Don't know which Nighthawk you have... However, update the firmware to the latest, if it is not already.
> The newer firmwares improve connection and/or stability, as well as a host of other items.



Yeah it told me to update on install. I haven't had a DC since those two back to back instances so hopefully tomorrow morning it will maintain it streak.

I don't think its interference at least not with other wifi internet signals.

I am trying to understand this whole AC tech. Seems fairly new still.


----------



## puma99dk| (Dec 18, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Blekin owns linksys now and they blekkined it with blek



ain't it Cisco that owns Linksys? i have seen several of Linksys products labelled Linksys by Cisco or i could be wrong 


but do as others say search for channels and see what channels are most used in your range, and take one that's not in use or one that don't have many users...

i use my android phone with inSSIDer app to look where i am for what channels that don't have much traffic or ain't used at all.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 18, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> I don't think its interference at least not with other wifi internet signals.


Neither do my in-laws, but the 5Ghz attenuated too much by going through several walls where the 2.4Ghz was still solid. It's also worth noting that the router's radio might be louder than the one on your computer so it could be a single direction that the traffic is having trouble with. Either way, try ruling out the 5Ghz network.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2014)

puma99dk| said:


> ain't it Cisco that owns Linksys? i have seen several of Linksys products labelled Linksys by Cisco or i could be wrong
> 
> 
> but do as others say search for channels and see what channels are most used in your range, and take one that's not in use or one that don't have many users...
> ...




Nope Blekin bought them off cisco a few years back


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 18, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Nope Blekin bought them off cisco a few years back


2 years ago in January 2015.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2014)

Main routers wifi is disabled. Had another DC at 9:20 AM seems like around the same time as yesterday but now I've logged it. We'll see if this occurs like clockwork every morning. I can handle that although I'd prefer not having it.


----------



## xvi (Dec 18, 2014)

Aquinus said:


> Try using the 2.4Ghz. At my in-law's house, I can't use the 802.11ac in certain rooms because the 5Ghz signal is too noisy where the 2.4Ghz signal will be fine.





Aquinus said:


> Neither do my in-laws, but the 5Ghz attenuated too much by going through several walls where the 2.4Ghz was still solid. It's also worth noting that the router's radio might be louder than the one on your computer so it could be a single direction that the traffic is having trouble with. Either way, try ruling out the 5Ghz network.


5.8 doesn't go through physical obstruction as well as 2.4. Trust me, I'm tech support for a WISP. It fuels my nightmares.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2014)

xvi said:


> 5.8 doesn't go through physical obstruction as well as 2.4. Trust me, I'm tech support for a WISP. It fuels my nightmares.


Even with full signal strength ?


----------



## xvi (Dec 18, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> Even with full signal strength ?


Going through trees or something, signal strength will bounce around as the wind blows. It'll be great one second and completely gone the next. 2.4 might tolerate a tree or two depending on the tree, but it's not nearly as nice as the 900MHz band for that stuff.
Here's my 2.4 connection going through trees about 3-5 miles (seems like most fluctuations are due to the weather)..





..and here's a 5.8 shot with clear line of sight. They're in two different locations, so weather won't match up, but they both have to deal with wind/rain. When it's not going through physical obstruction, the radios don't care about weather too much.




Noise floor on both is around -90.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2014)

Yey another PRTG user!!!


----------



## xvi (Dec 18, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> Yey another PRTG user!!!



We're up against our 2500 sensor license limit and don't want to shell out for the unlimited, so we're looking in to alternatives. SolarWinds didn't work well with us and we're looking at NetBrain now, but it doesn't like the server I'm trying to install it on. I don't blame it. It's a dual P4 Xeon.
Glad someone understands my pain.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2014)

50 sensors on mine and maxed lel

I love it tho and it work fine on the system  in my specs


----------



## xvi (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll trade you. 



The Dual P4 Xeon is just something we had around the shop that we're using for evals. PRTG is running on considerably nicer hardware. Never uses more than 3-4GB of memory anyways.

Edit: We should get back on topic.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2014)

Gimme your sensors!!!


Op... are the cards reltek based??


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 18, 2014)

Its this one.

http://www.netgear.com/home/products/networking/wifi-adapters/a6200.aspx

Not sure if realtek?

I've only experienced the DC when I wake my PC from sleep and try to open a game it seems. But its only happened twice but under very similar circumstances both times.


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 18, 2014)

I think its an ralink


Ohwait its a Broadcom..

My 6210 has the ralink/mediatek


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2014)

AphexDreamer said:


> I've only experienced the DC when I wake my PC from sleep and try to open a game it seems.


My AE2500 doesn't like waking up from sleep and it has a broadcom chip in it. For my case, I think it has something to do with how the motherboard controls the USB ports since you can enable "USB charging" when the computer is off. I suspect what happens with mine is that it never shuts the USB port off after the device has been signaled to shutdown and it can't reset when the machine comes back on.


----------



## xvi (Dec 19, 2014)

Aphex, don't know why I didn't think of this sooner, try grabbing a utility like PingPlotter and ping the AP/router that you're connected to. You should be able to see if it's a wireless issue or a router issue depending on what you ping. Don't forget to set the ping interval to 1 second.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 19, 2014)

id have them check your network via cpe realtime, sai, nid, and quality test, along with selt and amt. ATT RGs only last about 6 years at best due to having to handle TV service too whether through Ethernet or Coax. I don't think any 3800/3801 is Brand New anymore. I only think the Arris 589 is and you want a UPS for any ATT RG.


----------

